# Need help - how can I test if engine works without appropriate track?



## bear2010 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have a couple of O Scale Lionel steam engines and I only have HO track and transformers. Is there any way I can test the O Scale to find out if it runs?

Thanks!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you connect a 12VAC transformer to the frame and center pickup, you should be able to cycle through the E-Unit sequence to test both directions and neutral. Just suspend the frame and leave the wheels free. 

If these are older PW locomotives with a mechanical E-Unit, you have to run them right side up. If they're newer models with electronics, you can just flop them on their back and connect the wires.


----------



## bear2010 (Mar 19, 2012)

Holy Shmoley, it works!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Easy-peasy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bear,

Be mindful that your old HO transformer is likely kicking out DC voltage. Most old Lionel loco motors were designed to run on AC power, but the motor design allows them to work on DC power, too. So, in this case, you got lucky with your HO transformers. If you want to get the locos running more seriously, you should delve into an AC transformer, though.

TJ


----------



## bear2010 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info, TJ, much appreciated!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I did specify AC, but DC works with most old PW stuff. Now, modern electronic reverse boards or command/control, maybe not so good.


----------

